# Anyone Mount Trim Switch on Tiller Extension?



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

Carbon marine has one for their tiller extensions


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

rickc said:


> Carbon marine has one for their tiller extensions


Very interesting, thank you! I'll give them a look today.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

It's not hard to do. Just get one of these and wire it in.








Amazon.com : Seachoice 28131 Transom Trim Control – 18 Inch Wiring Harness Included : Toy Remote Controlled Vehicles : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Seachoice 28131 Transom Trim Control – 18 Inch Wiring Harness Included : Toy Remote Controlled Vehicles : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

I installed a toggle switch on the very end of the tiller handle and worked great.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

Vertigo said:


> It's not hard to do. Just get one of these and wire it in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I can't see the end that goes to the motor. Is this an easy disconnect if I remove the tiller from the boat each time I use it, or a more permanent connection?



NativeBone said:


> I installed a toggle switch on the very end of the tiller handle and worked great.


That sounds great. Do you have any pictures or details of how you did this?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

OneMoreCast said:


> Thank you. I can't see the end that goes to the motor. Is this an easy disconnect if I remove the tiller from the boat each time I use it, or a more permanent connection?


If you wire a plug in line, it can be easily disconnected.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

OneMoreCast said:


> Thank you. I can't see the end that goes to the motor. Is this an easy disconnect if I remove the tiller from the boat each time I use it, or a more permanent connection?
> 
> 
> That sounds great. Do you have any pictures or details of how you did this?


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Vertigo said:


> If you wire a plug in line, it can be easily disconnected.


Good Idea!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

@Jred Built me a carbon fiber tiller extension with a tilt switch for my motor on it. Easy install and simple to wire up. If you're looking for jack plate control also I don't see why it couldn't be installed along the shaft as well. Honestly I couldn't imagine running the motor shallow without the switch, makes a huge difference.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I’ve done this recently for a customer and installed switches many times over the years.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Do you rig it between the motor and the existing switch so you can still use the factory switch on the tiller arm?


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

NativeBone said:


> View attachment 187568
> 
> View attachment 187567


Very cool, thank you for posting!


Jred said:


> View attachment 187585
> I’ve done this recently for a customer and installed switches many times over the years.


Slick. Do you do this on the extensions you make, or do you also modify existing ones for people?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

OneMoreCast said:


> Very cool, thank you for posting!
> 
> Slick. Do you do this on the extensions you make, or do you also modify existing ones for people?


All on tillers I make


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

Jred said:


> All on tillers I make


Thanks. Thought I'd prefer the flat switch or the two button switch shown on the one you made over the Carbon Marine version that goes on the end. Seems it would be easier to remember which was up and down. But I'm going to go with the CM version on the end. Can't be too hard to figure what is up and down. It's going to be fantastic to have the control right there.

Can anyone explain how/where these are wired into the motor? Will the factory switch on the handle still work? Thanks.


----------



## RiggedUp (Oct 22, 2020)

FWIW I bought the CM tiller with the switch - love the extension, HATE the switch because I never know exactly which way is up. I'm sure I'll get used to it, but anywhere between no throttle and WOT I have to fiddle around with it.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

RiggedUp said:


> FWIW I bought the CM tiller with the switch - love the extension, HATE the switch because I never know exactly which way is up. I'm sure I'll get used to it, but anywhere between no throttle and WOT I have to fiddle around with it.


Well, I drove my boat for the last 18 years with no trim! Just a latch to hold the motor up in shallow water or when launching. So it's a luxury to have power trim now and having it on the extension will be incredible. I don't think I'll use it enough where I'm going to have a problem getting mixed up. I'll generally run with it all the way down until I get near shallow water or rocks. I can see where getting mixed up would be a hassle if you're tweaking it a lot though.

Can you educate me on the wiring of the CM trim switch? Where does the wire exit the extension and where do you tap into existing wiring? Thanks


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

OneMoreCast said:


> Well, I drove my boat for the last 18 years with no trim! Just a latch to hold the motor up in shallow water or when launching. So it's a luxury to have power trim now and having it on the extension will be incredible. I don't think I'll use it enough where I'm going to have a problem getting mixed up. I'll generally run with it all the way down until I get near shallow water or rocks. I can see where getting mixed up would be a hassle if you're tweaking it a lot though.
> 
> Can you educate me on the wiring of the CM trim switch? Where does the wire exit the extension and where do you tap into existing wiring? Thanks


I just got the extension and see the wire can snake right out the channel where the bolts are. 
Not sure where to tap into the existing wiring though.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

OneMoreCast said:


> I just got the extension and see the wire can snake right out the channel where the bolts are.
> Not sure where to tap into the existing wiring though.


Well I bet the people at carbon marine could help you.

Personally I see 2 options.

If you don't intend to ever remove the tiller extension, like me, just remove the existing trim and tilt switch and splice in the wiring there.

Or refer to your engine schematic and see where the wiring ties in or trace the wiring from your existing switch to where it is landed on the engine.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

rickc said:


> Well I bet the people at carbon marine could help you.
> 
> Personally I see 2 options.
> 
> ...


Yes, they are helpful for sure at carbon marine. I'll call them. Great point about removing the extension or not - I have not decided yet. I removed my old one every time for trailering. It was flimsy and would have fallen off and broken. I also thought I'd take this one off for casting so I don't get the fly line tangled on it. But with the old one I was always in a rush to get that first cast out so I just tucked the extension behind me. That might just be how it works.

Do you trailer your boat? How does the tiller extension ride? I've got some bumpy roads around here.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

I trailer with the tiller on. Just lock it in the upright position with the motor trimmed up and locked. The CM tiller extension is so light I don't worry about it. Now the one thing about tiller extensions is you have to be very careful about tilting the motor up or down. You can break the tiller arm very easily. I learned the hard way years ago on another boat.

When I am fishing I just turn the motor to one side or the other to get the tiller out of the way. That way the rear deck is clear.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

Actually I don't have the trim switch on the tiller extension.. I have a hole that allows me to reach the trim switch on the original tiller. My boat requires little trim adjustment, ankona copperhead with a 30 etec, so that works fine for me.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

RiggedUp said:


> FWIW I bought the CM tiller with the switch - love the extension, HATE the switch because I never know exactly which way is up. I'm sure I'll get used to it, but anywhere between no throttle and WOT I have to fiddle around with it.


Why not put something on the end cap near the switch on one side so you can feel which way is up (or down)? Like a small bump of epoxy or some type of permanent tape.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

I just finished wiring in the switch and it works great in the driveway. Thanks to all for the help figuring it out. Can not wait to give it a test ride! Only problem is it's going to be 26 tonight and not a whole lot better tomorrow.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

I've got the plug and some excess wire hanging out along the base of the tiller (where the extension meets the actual tiller) that doesn't look great. The rest of the job is neat but I'm not a fan of this part. Does anyone have any solution or pictures of what you've done in this situation? Was considering zip ties but don't really like it. Tape is out. Maybe some type of sleeve that goes over the wire and tiller. It's mostly cosmetic but has to allow the tiller to rotate. Thanks.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

The tiller on my etec is 2 piece I could easily drop the bottom and run the wiring inside like all the rest. The reason I know is I had to replace my kill switch. Really quite a simple job. Is your tiller made like this?


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

rickc said:


> The tiller on my etec is 2 piece I could easily drop the bottom and run the wiring inside like all the rest. The reason I know is I had to replace my kill switch. Really quite a simple job. Is your tiller made like this?


Yes I do have part of the wiring running inside the hollow part of the tiller. But the plug is too bulky to fit inside and the factory trim switch is in the way in one spot. So this leaves me with the plug and about 5 or 6 inches of 3 strands of wire (doubled over) that hang out right where the extension meets the tiller.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Maybe some split loom to keep it contained?


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

Why not remove the original trim switch and tie the new switch into that wiring


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

rickc said:


> Why not remove the original trim switch and tie the new switch into that wiring


Was thinking about that but want to be able to use both. When standing outside the boat or at the transom the factory one is much easier to reach.


m32825 said:


> Maybe some split loom to keep it contained?


Never knew the name of that stuff, good idea. Brought the expandable mesh tubing to mind as well. That may be the thing. Probably have to secure it to the tiller but it would be neater than now


----------



## Chillywilly24 (Aug 18, 2020)

I tapped into my harness just before my oem switch. So I can use both. I can provide pics if wanted.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

Chillywilly24 said:


> I tapped into my harness just before my oem switch. So I can use both. I can provide pics if wanted.


Yes, thanks for the reply and offer of pics. I did just about the same and I'm really happy with it. Took it out on the river yesterday and it's like a different boat.


----------

